# An attempt to clear a hobby backlog II (2014).



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And here we have the 2014 list.
Not much has changed! :laugh:
Key:
Unopened.
New Addition.
Assembled.
In Progress.
Complete.


Warhammer 40,000

Chimera.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Cadian Battleforce.
Cadin Heavy Weapon Squad.
Cadian Squad - Gifted.
Cadian Squad.
Cadian Platoon.

2ed Long Fang Squad.
2ed Blood Claw Squad.
2ed Grey Hunter Squad.
Land Speeder.
Land Speeder.
Tactical Squad.
Tactical Squad.
Devastator Squad.
Terminator Squad.
Scout Squad.*
Assault Squad.*
Land Raider.
Land Raider Crusader.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Predator.
Razorback.
Tech-Marine.
Bike Squadron.*
Bike Squadron.
Command Squad.


CSM Sorcerer.*
CSM Bike Squadron.
CSM Terminator Squad.
Chosen Squad.
Hellbrute.*
CSM Squad.*
Berzerker Squad.
Cultist Squad.* + 11
Cultist Squad (21).
Mk3 Predator.
Typhus.
Daemon Prince.
Plague Marines.
Plague Marines.
Possessed CSM Squad.
CSM Squad.
CSM Rhino.
Heldrake.
ForgeFiend.
DV Helbrute.


Necron Lord.
Warrior Squad.
Warrior Squad.

Ork Boyz (10)

Necromunda.
Escher Gang.
Delaque Gang.
Orlock Gang.

Warlord Games.
Foote (40).
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40). - Sold.
Foote (40). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Horse (12). - Sold.
Dragoons (24). - Sold.
Cuirassiers (12). - Sold.
Firelocks (30). - Sold.
Saker. - Sold.
Master Gunner. - Sold.
Marksman. - Sold.


Privateer Press.
Mariner Warjack.
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*

Peter Pig.
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (11 /19) 
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (19).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Lancers (6).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter General.

Baccus.
6mm ECW Scots Covenanter Battalia of Foote (98) 

Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Kaiju-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Wani Terror Ship (1).
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Uwatsu-class Frigates (4).
Fujin-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Boston-class Submarine (1).
Boston-class Submarine - _Submerged_ (1).
Turtle-class Assault Submarines (6).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).
Augusta-class Frigates (4).
Revere-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).

Bolt Action.
Imperial Japanese Army Lieutenant & HQ (3)
Imperial Japanese Army Rifle Squad (10)
Imperial Japanese Army Rifle Squad (10).
Imperial Japanese Army Sniper Team (2).
Type 97 Chi-Ha Medium Tank.

Books.
Churchill’s Navy
The Battle of Britain
Hornet Flight
Tank Warfare
Berlin
Stalingrad
Death on a Distant Frontier
Victory in the Falklands
Monty’s Iron Sides
The Battle for Singapore
Christmas Truce
Cockleshell Heroes
The Dam Busters
Das Reich
The Greatest Raid of All
1918
Trench Warfare
The Western Front
They Have Their Exits
The Wooden Horse
Moonless Night
Fighter Boys
First Light
Under The Wire
Armageddon
The Hitler Book
Auschwitz
The Nazis
Churchill
Surviving the Sword
Forgotten Voices of the Great War
Forgotten Voices of the Second World War
Forgotten Voices of the Holocaust
The Thin Red Line
Monte Cassino
Bomber Crew
Spitfire: Flying Legend
A Life in Secrets
National Service
Voices of Valour
The World at War
Journal
The Hardest Day
Steel Fist 
The Battle of Britain
Bomber Boys 1940-45
Five of the Few
Five of the Many
Victory Fighters
Nuremburg: Evil on Trial
The Last Days of the Reich.
Weapons of WWII
Land Girls and their Impact
In The Bunker With Hitler
Invasion 1940
Bomber Boys 1942-45
Victory Fighters
Commandant of Auschwitz
Warhammer: Chaos Child
Warhammer: Storm Warriors
D-Day
The Victors
Citizen Soldiers
Horus Heresy: Angel Exterminatus.
Horus Heresy: Betrayer.
Horus Heresy: The Mark of Calth.
Horus Heresy: Vulkan Lives!
Horus Heresy: The Unremembered Empire.
Horus Heresy: Scars.
SMB: Death of Integrity
SMB: Malodrax
Pariah.
Dark Disciple
Dark Creed
Commissar
Warlord: A Life of Churchill at War 1874-1945
Barefoot Soldier
Front-page WW2.
The Third Reich at War
Life in a Spitfire Squadron
The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill
Unseen Academicals
Lost Voices of the Royal Navy
With The Old Breed
Helmet For My Pillow
The Pacific
Squaddie.
Beyond Band Of Brothers.
The English Civil War.
Hellfire
The Bleeding Land.
Pathfinders.
A Clash of Kings.
A Storm of Swords: Steel & Snow.
A Storm of Swords: Blood & Gold.
A Feast for Crows.
A Dance with Dragons: Dreams & Dust.
A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast.
Assassin’s Reign
General Sir Richard Dannatt; Leading From The Front.
The Kings Spy
My friend the mercenary
Snuff
Letters from the Frontline
Sniper in Helmand
Mrs Browns Family Handbook
Charlie Richardson: The Last Gangster
X-Wing: Mercy Kill
The Spanish Tercios: 1536-1704
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily, A New Hope.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Empire Striketh Back.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Jedi Doth Return.

---
EDIT: Hobby objectives: 2014.
1. Sons of Tawa: 4,000pts.
2. Apostles of Calas: 1,500pts.
3. Imperial Guard: 1,500pts.
4. WarMachine Mercenaries: 15pts.
5. 15mm ECW Scots: 250pts.
6. 6mm ECW Scots: 2,000pts.
7. Empire of the Blazing Sun: 1,500pts.
8. Federated States of America: 1,500pts.
9. Bolt Action Imperial Japanese Army: 500pts.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

alot has changed! theres much less green but thankfully not any red either compared to the previous lists.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

All I've done to the list is drop out the completed stuff and changed the new stuff to plain white 

However, I'm hoping it won't be too long before I can start changing stuff to green again :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, personal challenge.

I want a Tyranid army. I've decided that if I clear off the stuff marked with an * before my birthday in May, then I'll allow myself to buy a couple of boxes of Nids as a treat. 

@Logaan, I need you to spot for me bro! :training:

Edit; And here they are:
Scout Squad.*
Assault Squad.*
Bike Squadron.*

CSM Sorcerer.*
Hellbrute.*
CSM Squad.*
Cultist Squad.*

Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> @Logaan, I need you to spot for me bro! :training:


 Will bring the milk bro. Although this is someone that has barely picked up a brush in almost three months....


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn! That's a lot of models! Wish I had that much scratch haha :grin: Good luck to you buddy


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Will bring the milk bro. Although this is someone that has barely picked up a brush in almost three months....


For shame! :shok:



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Good luck to you buddy


Cheers! I'm going to need it!


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> For shame! :shok:!


 Terrible scenes I know.

Thankfully I have all of next week off work so I am planning some proper painting time. I have also ordered Fantasy Flight X Wing so some of that Star Wars goodness is also planned :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Still plugging away at this fecking Helbrute! :ireful2:





Logaan said:


> I have also ordered Fantasy Flight X Wing so some of that Star Wars goodness is also planned :grin:


Dang it, I was going to ask you to order double and drop you the cash. Never mind :laugh:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Still plugging away at this fecking Helbrute! :ireful2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arse biscuits :laugh:
I ordered it on a whim last night, should be here fairly soon.

I shall be back at my Iruvians............still a long time in the making.....


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

jebus that's crazy. a quarter of that list looks like mine did this summer, but you'd be surprised how much you can muscle through when you quit partying. best of luck and invest in an airbrush. Although with that amount of product, I'm sure you have a few


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

In all honesty, I've never owned/used an airbrush


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Bah, just stick to your regular brushes. Builds character.  

Anyway, that is quite a great list. Do you have a Necromunda playing group? Because this whole project seems to be the furthest on from your list for now so maybe that's a good starting point?

After that: ECW stuff because it's cool.  Maybe I missed that detal but does white font colour mean "on sprue" or "built but unpainted"?


Good luck with the list!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Bah, just stick to your regular brushes. Builds character.
> 
> Anyway, that is quite a great list. Do you have a Necromunda playing group? Because this whole project seems to be the furthest on from your list for now so maybe that's a good starting point?
> 
> ...


The stuff in white is either stuff still on sprues or completely unboxed  Anything assembled and/or primed is in yellow. 

Alas, I have no Necromunda group anymore.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

*Whistle* Damn.........that's alot of minis.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I am on the verge of completing the Helbrute and the Sorceror! :yahoo:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> I am on the verge on completing the Helbrute and the Sorceror! :yahoo:


going to actually put some pics of them up tis time around


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, no.

I am bereft of the ability to do so at present.  I'll be photographing them, it'll just be a wee while before they make it up here.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> The stuff in white is either stuff still on sprues or completely unboxed  Anything assembled and/or primed is in yellow.
> 
> Alas, I have no Necromunda group anymore.


Those fools! They'll come back. They all come back sooner or later.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If I lived in the UK id be in your Necromunda Group. Still hands down one of my favorite games GW ever made.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Those fools! They'll come back. They all come back sooner or later.


Here's hoping!
@Logaan, still got your figures bro? :scratchhead:



SwedeMarine said:


> If I lived in the UK id be in your Necromunda Group. Still hands down one of my favorite games GW ever made.


So move to the UK..... :laugh:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> still got your figures bro? :scratchhead:


Got my old Ratskins somewhere, may be a bit chipped and bashed but still alive.

A fair few bits of my Necromunda stuff fell to the great house moving purge of 2008


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two full sets of scenery....... *HINT!* :crazy:

EDIT: That's the Sorcerer and Helbrute edited on the list :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

TWO FULL SETS!!!!!!! i loved that scenery. The best GW ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Horse (12).
> Horse (12).
> Horse (12).
> Horse (12).
> ...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWFBqiUgspg


I watched all 10 hours of that. Can i get my life back now please?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nordicus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWFBqiUgspg


What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The Son of Horus said:


> What the fuck did I just watch?


Well, a horse obviously :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I also have a list of hobby objectives for this year and they are as follows;

1. Sons of Tawa: 4,000pts.
2. Apostles of Calas: 1,000pts.
3. WarMachine Mercenaries: 15pts.
4. 15mm ECW Scots: 250pts.
5. 6mm ECW Scots: 2,000pts.


These have been added to the initial post


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's the stuff previously completed:

Sons of Tawa, First Captain Isi.









Sons of Tawa, Re-based Land Speeder.









Sorcerer & Helbrute.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

First Captain Isi, awesome neck beard and all. Looking Great Tawa! You're inspiring me to write my own backlog progress log!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers! :drinks:


I say go for it, I find it shameful - in a useful way - having such a hoofing list of unpainted plastic up there for the world to see :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice to see some of your models finally painted . They look great! I know that helbrute has been on your desk for quite a while now. 
@Nordicus I can't stop thinking about that song. Its been ingrained in my head.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> I can't stop thinking about that song. Its been ingrained in my head.


Look at my horse, my horse is amazing - Give it a lick. Taste just like raisins! 

:taunt:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Look at my horse, my horse is amazing - Give it a lick. Taste just like raisins!
> 
> :taunt:


SHUT UP WOMAN! get on my Horse! They have a metal version of it out as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice use of Ajarc, I'd love to be able to work that mini in my collection but the bare head kind of rules it out. Nice to see some paint on some minis.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> They look great! I know that helbrute has been on your desk for quite a while now.


Ta muchly! :good:
I'm glad to be done with the fecker to be honest! :laugh:



Jacobite said:


> Nice use of Ajarc, I'd love to be able to work that mini in my collection but the bare head kind of rules it out. Nice to see some paint on some minis.


Cheers Jac :good:
The Arjac mini did have his original shield arm coupled with a sword until I realised I can't use that combo.... :blush:
I'm happy with him as he is now though


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It does seem odd that you can't make many SM's in that configuration. Hence why I have taken advantage of the fact that VV's can. Oh btw you missed some mould lines on the top of the right LC.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> It does seem odd that you can't make many SM's in that configuration. Hence why I have taken advantage of the fact that VV's can. Oh btw you missed some mould lines on the top of the right LC.


Yeah, it was a pretty cool pose as well 


I did? *looks* I...... :ireful2: :cray:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry mate, it's amazing what we can miss until somebody points it out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Heh, no worries I'll get that done this week :friends:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And lo, the red text returns! :laugh:


EDIT: As posted elsewhere, here's todays work


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not really had any motivation for a while what with real life and having to be all growded up and stuff.

However, I have completed a squad of Cultists tonight. I just need to base and photograph them, which is the first job when I get home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

good, more meatshields for the chaos gods!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck you photobucket, fuck you.
Guess I'll have to do it this way. Behold, a shitty placeholder photograph!


Sons of Tawa Scout Squad, and Apostles of Calas Cultist Squad complete! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good work Tawa, keep chewing through that backlog!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice work Tawa! I know the backlog problem only too well, my main success so far has been not buying any new models for the past 3 months!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Good work Tawa, keep chewing through that backlog!





Matcap said:


> Nice work Tawa! I know the backlog problem only too well, my main success so far has been not buying any new models for the past 3 months!


Cheers guys 

I'll be doing some more work tomorrow. Not sure on what yet, but I'll get some proper pics of the above units done too! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Backlog are a part of the hobby as much as anything else. I kinda prefer it this way. . Your doing a good job of clearing yours up fairly quickly however and i havent noticed you add anything to the pile in a bit so thats progress


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Haha yeah, only one box but it was the stormwing box set, so it is 3 times worse than it seems!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> I think Backlog are a part of the hobby as much as anything else. I kinda prefer it this way. . Your doing a good job of clearing yours up fairly quickly however and i havent noticed you add anything to the pile in a bit so thats progress


You won't be saying that in a couple of days. I have the chaos half of DV coming in on trade from a friend.....




Iraqiel said:


> Haha yeah, only one box but it was the stormwing box set, so it is 3 times worse than it seems!


I so very nearly did......


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I just got my hands on the following:

Typhus.
Daemon Prince.
Two boxes of Plague Marines.
One CSM Battleforce.
One Heldrake.
One ForgeFiend.
One DV Helbrute.

Cost? £0.00. :yahoo:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice one. Mutter mutter jealousy mutter...

Thoughts on legion or warband affiliation? That is... if it isn't death legion...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nurgle-flavoured 

My very own "renegade" Chapter :good:

EDIT:
Scout Squad Mikasi.










Cultist Squad 1.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And having gotten rid of my DV Dark Angels by way of a trade with a friend, I now also have the chaos half of the box (currently minus the Helbrute which is following on).

I intend to buy one of those 5man Cultist boxes as well, although I only want four of them. I'll be putting the two new champions to one side, and throwing all of the new cultists together with my existing DV Cultists to give me two units of 21.

21 split three ways is 7. Seven. SEVEN!!! HAHAHAAAA!!! :crazy:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Seven?

You are mad, Sir. MAD!!!!!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mad but, admittedly, genius.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Seven?
> 
> You are mad, Sir. MAD!!!!!


Mad as a box of frogs :crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

> Cultist Squad.* + 11


Started work on these today


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

First of four Scottish Foote units done as posted here. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Picked up the Buccaneer I needed to finish off my 15pts on Saturday. Hope to get started on the last couple of units some time this week :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*Chariots of Fire theme playing in background*

Go Tawa! I believe in you! 

Good work starting the cultists, i'm still too daunted/busy with higher priority armies.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> *Chariots of Fire theme playing in background*
> 
> Go Tawa! I believe in you!
> 
> Good work starting the cultists, i'm still too daunted/busy with higher priority armies.


I have that on disc actually, and the Mr Bean version is epic! :laugh:


I'll get there. In about a hundred years. Which will still be quicker than @SatNav!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oops..... :blush:



Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Kaiju-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Wani Terror Ship (1).
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Uwatsu-class Frigates (4).
Fujin-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Boston-class Submarine (1).
Boston-class Submarine - _Submerged_ (1).
Turtle-class Assault Submarines (6).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).
Augusta-class Frigates (4).
Revere-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Month One of the 2014-2015 Army Painting Challenge.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Just preemptively making sure you don't run out of backlog I see Tawa... the battleship looks great!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ta muchly 

I have a cunning plan to chew through a few units by the end of August. If I actually get some paint time I reckon I can have around seven items ticked off the list :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Month Two of the 2014-2015 Army Painting Challenge.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

2 down only 13 more DW pieces to go Good Work Mate


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> only 13 more DW pieces to go


Don't remind me..... :laugh:

Finished them much later in the month than planned as I was going to have another swipe at that squad of Chaos Marines. Still, I've got one day of the month left to have a go at them before my next DW piece


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Don't remind me..... :laugh:
> 
> Finished them much later in the month than planned as I was going to have another swipe at that squad of Chaos Marines. Still, I've got one day of the month left to have a go at them before my next DW piece


Do what i do. Have several projects going on at once and jump around. helps alleviate the boredom.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Do what i do. Have several projects going on at once and jump around. helps alleviate the boredom.


That's my biggest problem. I jump about too much between projects :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a big chunk of Warlord stuff cleared out......

EDIT: I've added my "To Read" pile of books to the thread as well :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

If you are ever looking for help getting green on there, happy to take the leman russ demolishers off your hands! 

Some good books there, good to see some terry pratchett thrown in the general war theme!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Tawa. Love the ECW stuff (naturally  ). Make more of that!

Cultists look nice as well though. And I may have missed it, but that's that battleship?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Some good books there, good to see some terry pratchett thrown in the general war theme!


There's a bit of a recurring theme with the books I buy...... :laugh:



Sigur said:


> Hey Tawa. Love the ECW stuff (naturally  ). Make more of that!
> 
> Cultists look nice as well though. And I may have missed it, but that's that battleship?


Cheers mate :good:

It's an Empire of the Blazing Sun _Kaiju-class_ Battleship from Dystopian Wars


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished 'Commissar' last night, and now I'm on to 'Sniper in Helmand'.

I'm also going to read 'The Spanish Tercios: 1536-1704' at the same time as it's only "waffer-thin".... 

EDIT: I've just noticed a bookmark halfway through 'Churchill's Navy' so that's in orange now...... :blush:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DW Terror Ship.

The daemon head looks shit, but it'll wait until I figure out what to do with it 




















And the fighter squadrons.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey tawa there looking good.
I don't know anything about dyst wars but what about a tiki mask style to the demon head.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not a bad thought actually, Daisy.
Darken the colours up a bit and it could work. It's something I'll be having a good think about before I wave a brush at it again anyways


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Spent a bit of time on the +11 cultists last night, and some work on the CSM squad today.

The CSM squad is nearly 50% complete, so I may even get them finished this month and turn another item on the list green! :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I'm also going to read 'The Spanish Tercios: 1536-1704' at the same time as it's only "waffer-thin"....


Just finished this one now. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have just picked up 500pts of Imperial Japanese Army figures for Bolt Action.

This is aimed at you @Logaan! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Test figure done


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished "Steel Fist" yesterday. Fairly light reading I found.
Now to finish of those two part-read books: "Unseen Academicals" & "Churchill's Navy". 

By the end of December I also intend to have read at least three other books from the list, and to have completed the following units:

Warhammer 40,000
CSM Squad.*
Cultist Squad (10).* + 11

Privateer Press.
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*

Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Fujin-class Corvettes (5).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).

Bolt Action.
Imperial Japanese Army Lieutenant & HQ (3)
Imperial Japanese Army Type B Rifle Squad (10)
Imperial Japanese Army Type B Rifle Squad (10).
Type 97 Chi-Ha Medium Tank.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Nice progress so far - How do you find time to play all of 3 wargaming games though?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm currently only playing X-Wing at the minute. 

The Dystopian Wars and Bolt Action stuff, is both myself and Logaan branching off into other systems and (mostly) leaving 40k behind.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the Jap officer. Very neat.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the Jap officer. Very neat.


Thank ye very glad :friends:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished.
Not too keen on these particular models.















Tawa said:


> Finished "Steel Fist" yesterday. Fairly light reading I found.
> Now to finish of those two part-read books: "Unseen Academicals" & "Churchill's Navy".
> 
> By the end of December I also intend to have read at least three other books from the list, and to have completed the following units:
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So that's one of the previously opened books finished off 



EDIT: Finished painting up the IJA headquarters unit. Just need to add the banner and base them, but that can wait until tomorrow I reckon :lazy2: 




Tawa said:


> Finished "Steel Fist" yesterday. Fairly light reading I found.
> Now to finish of those two part-read books: "Unseen Academicals" & "Churchill's Navy".
> 
> By the end of December I also intend to have read at least three other books from the list, and to have completed the following units:
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just finished off the IJA headquarters unit. :good:
They still need basing, but I'll be doing the whole lot in one go.

Also started reading "Charlie Richardson: The Last Gangster".
































Tawa said:


> Finished "Steel Fist" yesterday. Fairly light reading I found.
> Now to finish of those two part-read books: "Unseen Academicals" & "Churchill's Navy".
> 
> By the end of December I also intend to have read at least three other books from the list, and to have completed the following units:
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's another book off the list


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So on Saturday I picked up a paperback copy of Scars, and then realized I've now got _six_ HH books to read..... :shok:

So this morning I made a start on Angel Exterminatus.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Got six pairs of arms and a sheathed "shin gunto" finished and attached to the last of the guys for my first IJA rifle squad today.
Just the heads left to do then it's onto basing!


EDIT: Just finished the IJA rifle squad now. I'll be basing and photographing them tomorrow, as right now I'm off out to play some X-Wing! :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

One rifle squad finished.

I'll either base these tomorrow, or wait until the second squad and the sniper team are done and do the lot in one go.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished _Angel Exterminatus_ on my lunch break today.

Also, work is progressing (slowly) on that rifle squad :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bought these three books today :good:

William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily, A New Hope.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Empire Striketh Back.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Jedi Doth Return.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Closed and moved here.


----------

